# Blackouts and dizziness



## portrait (Sep 8, 2009)

This has been happening for a few years it seems, but it has been happening a lot lately. Whenever I stand up I feel really dizzy and my vision goes black or gray (grayout??). I could be lying or sitting down for a couple of seconds and it happens. I've been extremely tired lately, it probably has something to do with it, but I'm not sure. I always feel like I'm going to fall over and hit my head.

:um


----------



## nickyole (Oct 7, 2009)

Have you seen a doctor? It's probably nothing serious, but get checked out to make sure. It sounds like low blood pressure (which I also have). Usually when I stand up I have to sit back down until I'm not dizzy. I've also passed out a couple times from trying to walk even though I knew I wasn't ready...Do you get cold easily, that's also a symptom. If that's not it then you may be dehydrated. Not having enough water can make you tired, dizzy, have headaches, all kinds of problems...


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Pls go to the doc.


----------



## introvert33 (Jun 23, 2010)

:agree with the 2 posts above


----------



## portrait (Sep 8, 2009)

nickyole said:


> Have you seen a doctor? It's probably nothing serious, but get checked out to make sure. It sounds like low blood pressure (which I also have). Usually when I stand up I have to sit back down until I'm not dizzy. I've also passed out a couple times from trying to walk even though I knew I wasn't ready...Do you get cold easily, that's also a symptom. If that's not it then you may be dehydrated. Not having enough water can make you tired, dizzy, have headaches, all kinds of problems...


I was thinking it could be low blood pressure, but I wasn't sure. I have a lot of chest pains (upper left area) as well, I don't know if they're related or not. They both happen at the same time a lot though, and I've started experiencing the chest pains and dizziness around the same time too (about 3 or so years ago). I get cold and hot easily. Overall, I just feel very weak. The last time I went to the doctor he didn't say anything was wrong... he said I was perfectly healthy? But that was two years ago, so......



2Talkative said:


> Pls go to the doc.





introvert33 said:


> :agree with the 2 posts above


I definitely plan on going to the doctor next week or so. I have to get a physical exam anyway, hopefully it's nothing too serious.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

I have this exactly. It may be because you have low blood pressure. Standing up requires blood to flow to your head, and if it's flowing slowly then it takes a few minutes to kind of "charge" your brain with the energy that is blood. 

Our batteries are low, but it means we'll probably live a longer life more than likely. It's like our bodies are conservative with their energy so it can last longer.

I passed out in Carl's Jr. and was taken to ER, and this was what I was told. It has happened to me a few times before. It's pretty embarrassing.

There are triggers I try to avoid. NEVER drink alcohol or smoke marijuana and go in a jacuzzi. You'll pass out and drown. It's partly because the drugs relax people, and drastic temperature change effects your blood pressure as well. 

When I fainted in Carl's Jr. I was really tired before walking there with my friend, and it was at night- so when I got INSIDE Carl's Jr. the temperature change matched with how tired I was was enough to knock me out. 

I think eating healthy is helpful too- as well as sleeping enough....

This is all assuming you have what I have. It IS probably best to check with a doctor...even though when I went to ER it cost $1000 just for the guy to say I was just fine.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I used to black out sometimes when I stood up and occasional chest pains. I think it was due to the fact that I barely ate. I was like anorexic though. I know it may not be easy to go see a doc sometimes, but I would get checked out.


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

This is a symptom of orthostatic hypotension:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orthostatic_hypotension

Symptoms, which generally occur after sudden standing or stretching (after standing), include dizziness, euphoria, bodily dissociation, distortions in hearing, lightheadedness, nausea, headache, blurred or dimmed vision (possibly to the point of momentary blindness), generalized (or extremity) numbness/tingling and fainting, coat hanger pain (pain centered in the neck and shoulders), and in rare, extreme cases, vasovagal syncope. They are consequences of insufficient blood pressure and cerebral perfusion (blood supply). Occasionally, there may be a feeling of warmth in the head and shoulders for a few seconds after the dizziness subsides.​
I have this (parents are docs and id'ed it for me). I'd see a doctor and find out if it's caused by a disease or meds you're taking.


----------



## portrait (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks for the replies everyone.



mcmuffinme said:


> I have this exactly. It may be because you have low blood pressure. Standing up requires blood to flow to your head, and if it's flowing slowly then it takes a few minutes to kind of "charge" your brain with the energy that is blood.
> 
> Our batteries are low, but it means we'll probably live a longer life more than likely. It's like our bodies are conservative with their energy so it can last longer.
> 
> ...


Yeah, the temperature definitely affects it. Sometimes I feel like I'm gonna pass out when it's too warm. When it's cold, I just feel... beyond cold. :/

I try to eat as healthy as I can, but sometimes that piece of fried chicken is just irresistible. :b But I do eat a salad at least every day. I have a hard time with the sleeping though. I always feel like I DON'T get enough sleep. It doesn't matter if I've slept all day, my eyes want to close in on me.

Yeah I want to check with my doctor, but I'm afraid he's going to say nothing is wrong. So, is low blood pressure okay to have? I mean, the blood flow is slower, but there are no life-threatening situations?



Crystalline said:


> This is a symptom of orthostatic hypotension:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orthostatic_hypotension
> Symptoms, which generally occur after sudden standing or stretching (after standing), include dizziness, euphoria, bodily dissociation, distortions in hearing, lightheadedness, nausea, headache, blurred or dimmed vision (possibly to the point of momentary blindness), generalized (or extremity) numbness/tingling and fainting, coat hanger pain (pain centered in the neck and shoulders), and in rare, extreme cases, vasovagal syncope. They are consequences of insufficient blood pressure and cerebral perfusion (blood supply). Occasionally, there may be a feeling of warmth in the head and shoulders for a few seconds after the dizziness subsides.​I have this (parents are docs and id'ed it for me). I'd see a doctor and find out if it's caused by a disease or meds you're taking.


Oh... I have almost all those symptoms, especially the vision part. There are other times where my vision goes away for a second when I'm standing and walking around too. I've always had a tingling, numbing, warm sensation on my legs and hands since I was little. But I think that's mostly because I've been resting on them too long. That tingling sensation on one of legs take forever to go away when I sit down. That's been happening A LOT recently as well. Don't know if that's a symptom or just something everyone has.

I'm going to check with the doctor either tomorrow or Tuesday. Hopefully I find out what's going on.


----------

